# Come check out my project sentra B-14



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Check out my project sentra B-14*

come check out my project sentra, im about to upgrade my suspenion to Kyb agx struts,tein springs,strut tower bars,and hopfully energry suspenion bushings if i could find them

well here is my project
http://members.cardomain.com/nismo1997


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Car dosnt look bad. You should get the bumpers painted and it will be looking good.......I have some b14 se rims and tires I will sell you if you want them. They are black with brand new tires on them 250 plus shipping.....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Car dosnt look bad. You should get the bumpers painted and it will be looking good.......I have some b14 se rims and tires I will sell you if you want them. They are black with brand new tires on them 250 plus shipping.....


i think im gonna go with a body kit..not 100% sure yet. you happen to have a pic of the rims? i was thinking mayb 17s 18s


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why in the world would you lower your car that much


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I didn't know tachometers added 10 crank hp.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^somebody didnt read a sticky lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> why in the world would you lower your car that much


I have to agree... you're going to blow those AGX's out quick. Not to mention you have to riding on the bump stops..

Not being critical, just trying to express my concern for a dangerous setup.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

......u sure got alot of gauges there......... :fluffy:


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

myoung said:


> I have to agree... you're going to blow those AGX's out quick. Not to mention you have to riding on the bump stops..
> 
> Not being critical, just trying to express my concern for a dangerous setup.


you may want to look into the shortened struts by motivational engineering with that drop instead of the agxs... and the rear upper mounts in either case :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i raised the car awhile ago a bit..on wed. im gonna be redoing the entire suspenion, struts,spring,strut bars front n rear n hopfuly bushings


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats pretty much what i did to my car within last few days


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> thats pretty much what i did to my car within last few days


how is it? is it bounce or nething like that?


did the agx come with the top mount set up? meaning from the spring up..that junk..u kno wha i mean?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thank god its not bouncy anymore, i got sick of that shit.
If the car is too soft i can always adjust it since AGXs are adjustable 
I donno what you mean by top mount setup...can you explain?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

on the stock strut/spring set up, above the spring there is a round thing that holds the spring inplace? well, i need that and up..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ur car isnt thaaat low. mine used to sit lower when i dropped my B&G's to 4" with 18" wheels. Ive learned that u cant drop a car a lot without having some good suspension shit..otherwise u will go thru wheel bearings like a motherfucker. lol


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> ur car isnt thaaat low. mine used to sit lower when i dropped my B&G's to 4" with 18" wheels. Ive learned that u cant drop a car a lot without having some good suspension shit..otherwise u will go thru wheel bearings like a motherfucker. lol


ooo it was loww...but i raised it..i ordered my Agx struts, next week ill order my tein springs..then i need to find the parts i need..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

just ordered my parts :fluffy:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ordered my springs..tein s tech 2.4 drop in the front n 1.1 rear


wed i will order koni bump stops and strut bars


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

just put on a hotshot cai..sounds sweet..i was messing with some civic and he was like wtf do u got in there sounds like a beast..haha love it


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

im thinking of trying to get a 00-03 spec v


----------



## Almera_Gti1998 (Feb 22, 2004)

Like the idea of Skyline front end.

Will it be a custom bumper, or does someone already make one?
There is a P11 where someone fitted an R34 front end - looks very nice ( and is now up for sale! )


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

its a fit already made..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

crashed but gettin put back together, some it starts coming along ill get some new pics


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I order my hood on Friday night, Sat. I starighten the rad support..just need lights and grill and Rad. Will order then somtime this week. Also thinking about putting a full body kit on it now.

http://members.cardomain.com/nismo1997


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i cant tell from your pic but is the head ventalation tube hooked up to the cai? it dosent look like it


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i cant tell from your pic but is the head ventalation tube hooked up to the cai? it dosent look like it


no that part sticking out of my front bumper is the Maxima tail pipe..One i first got out my car i was like wtf is my cai pipin doing over there then i realized its his tail pipe


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

9-23-2004

Sold my coil overs so now i got some more $ to play with. I think im gonna buy the Black halo. sence my lights are smached


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

9-24-2004

just picked up my radiator..coming along :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cool cool
hope everything works out for you man


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> cool cool
> hope everything works out for you man


 thanks, its coming along slowly but surly. waiting for my hood to come. thinking about ordering a body kit on wed. if i got the $$


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> 9-23-2004
> 
> Sold my coil overs so now i got some more $ to play with. I think im gonna buy the Black halo. sence my lights are smached


 wouldn't recommend halos, i had them, got rid of them. THey look nice from the outside, but beam pattern sucks.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> wouldn't recommend halos, i had them, got rid of them. THey look nice from the outside, but beam pattern sucks.


 which hood did you get OEM? and how much?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> which hood did you get OEM? and how much?


 i brought a preditor hood...365 shipped


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool, where did you get it from, thats pretty cheap man


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh wait.. is it carbon fiber or fiberglass?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

9-27 hood came today :fluffy:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> oh wait.. is it carbon fiber or fiberglass?


fiberglass


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

9-29
Have the hood alined and installed, today i ordered my headlights,corners, and might order my grill.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

9-30
ordered headlights


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> 9-30
> ordered headlights


 which headlights did you get?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

everything coming along alright so far?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> which headlights did you get?


for now, i got halos..work been fucking me over hardcore on pay..


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

It's ugly, very ugly


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

SlowB14 said:


> It's ugly, very ugly


pretty much wha i said when i seen ur baby pictures


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

SlowB14 said:


> It's ugly, very ugly


 whats ugly?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> whats ugly?


haters gotta love em


----------



## the_anti_rice (Sep 30, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> pretty much wha i said when i seen ur baby pictures


You post your shit up and ask people to look you gotta expect this, and when you get it don't be such a baby about it. Take it like a man and know your making your car the way you like it. And if you don't want to hear it then don't post it up.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

the_anti_rice said:


> You post your shit up and ask people to look you gotta expect this, and when you get it don't be such a baby about it. Take it like a man and know your making your car the way you like it. And if you don't want to hear it then don't post it up.


yea i hear ya, but the thing is were is his car? not on here and probley dont own a car.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

probobly


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> pretty much wha i said when i seen ur baby pictures


yes, pretty much. It's two colors...unless you've painted it since page one...jesus, if you can't take an opinion without crying you need to grow up.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

show us your ride SlowB14


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

SlowB14 said:


> yes, pretty much. It's two colors...unless you've painted it since page one...jesus, if you can't take an opinion without crying you need to grow up.


yea bro get off that shit already..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

SlowB14 said:


> yes, pretty much. It's two colors...unless you've painted it since page one...jesus, if you can't take an opinion without crying you need to grow up.


yo
read this
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=3521


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> yo
> read this
> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=3521


hey radio, fuck him just another punk ass kid wishing he had somthing..no biggie


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> hey radio, fuck him just another punk ass kid wishing he had somthing..no biggie


Actually I have a hand full of mods on my GA16 200sx. And I think it looks nice. And I had no idea you couldn't post anything negative unless you brought tissues with you. I appologize.

Paul

And my car? 

my sig from another forum


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

wow man ur really 1 of a kind..its old get off it..plus i wasnt talking to u


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> wow man ur really 1 of a kind..its old get off it..plus i wasnt talking to u


Consider me out of this thread, I apologized already.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> hey radio, fuck him just another punk ass kid wishing he had somthing..no biggie


Consider yourself warned for this post.. want to stay a member? Then watch your attitude and language.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Too much B.S. going on. take this CRAP elsewhere. CLOSED!! 

ps - if you can't take criticism don't post your car. AND on the other hand, If you don't have anything nice to say.....SHUT IT!!

THREAD CLOSED!


----------

